# Kasey our goofy cat



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 20, 2012)

This is Kasey, she was born under one of the sheds a few years ago,and one of the funniest cats I have ever seen. The first pic was taken a couple years ago and the second was taken earlier tonight. She has acted more like a puppy than a kitten since she moved inside with us, which I'm guessing she was about 6 weeks old.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 20, 2012)

How cute...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2012)

I love all the hair growing between her toes. She's very pretty.


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL...in the first pic she looks like she is saying..." I said play patty cake--you furry dog, play, now!)

The kitty and the pooch are both beautiful by the way


----------

